# Code Alarm ca6553 Remote Start/Alarm Engaging Starter Too Long



## Flash619 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hello,

I recently have been trying to fix my Taurus's code alarm install. When I received this car, it was only partially installed (tach wire was never connected, certain things never worked, etc...). After connecting the tach wire to the fuel injector the remote start worked perfect.

However recently the remote start functionality is engaging the starter for about 5 - 6 seconds non stop. After which the two way responded indicates the car started successfully, but this seems a tad bit hazardous for the health of the starter/flex plate. 

Any ideas on why it's doing this? I've seen google results on tach vs voltage monitoring etc... but finding info for these Code Alarm systems seems a bit more difficult. :sad:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

make sure the tach wires is hooked up correctly. The purpose of that wire is to crank the remote starter until the RS gets a signal on that wire. If it is incorrectly installed, the vehicle will crank and crank and crank. Try disconnecting it and remote start the vehicle and note any change.


----------

